# VeggieTales NIV Bible



## E Nomine (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw this in the kids' section at Barnes & Noble a couple of days ago. It just came out!







It's really cute. In addition to being NIV, there are some other obvious issues (e.g. it's printed in blue type and the VeggieTales cartoon/comic pages are interspersed arbitrarily, not in the Bible books where they belong).

The target audience is officially 4-to-8 year olds, but I think Zondervan may be missing the mark; when a kid's old enough to read the Bible for himself, he's probably at the point where he wants to move beyond the VeggieTales. I think they should market this to immature adults who want to read it in public and proclaim they're VTBO* to strangers at every opportunity.

*VeggieTales Bible Only


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 26, 2009)

Great...now my daughter thinks a cucumber is her savior.... __


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 26, 2009)

This does appear to be a good intention that will have less than desired results.

But hey let's be honest, it's pretty hard for us to shake the image in our head of an anglo blue eyed, tall, dark and handsome Jesus that wears a toga and decorative colored cloth over his garments because of the iconography that has been printed in small town churches and KJV for centuries, at least the child will shake a cucumber image with greater ease than a Jesus that looks like a runway model.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 26, 2009)

> VTBO*
> *VeggieTales Bible Only


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 26, 2009)

My daughter has this Bible and except for a couple of things inherent to any "kids Bible" it is not too objectionable...


----------



## Dearly Bought (Feb 26, 2009)

I actually enjoyed Veggie Tales and though it was cute....

...until I had to teach Jonah to a kid who had seen the Veggie Tales movie. Who knows how many years it will take until he finally understands that the "Pirates who don't do anything" aren't in the Bible.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## discipulo (Feb 26, 2009)

The rapture is at hand, I can tell you that!!!!!

Run to the Hills....


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 26, 2009)

Do the nasty peas appear when Phillistines are mentioned?


----------



## Augusta (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Feb 26, 2009)

Veggie Tales in general can be very creative and funny. The problem for me is when they try to tell Bible stories. Then you run into all sorts of problems! As long as they stick with original material or their spoofs of various movies the are usually pretty good.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter has this Bible and except for a couple of things inherent to any "kids Bible" it is not too objectionable...
> ...



Those are the "couple of things". It only has one place in a "comic strip" illustration where the Northern European "Jesus" appears. That really is it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



Definitely...

(Already been done...)


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmmm. Veggie Tales "Bible" AND NIV? 

Sounds like they deserve each other.

Actually, this creates a whole new set of problems. Now, in addition to sorting out issues of the provenance of the Byzantine and Alexandrian texts, we have to decide whether the "pirates that can't do anything" are really part of the text or a scribal interpolation by a crazed 21st century illustrator. We will need to ask ourselves the question: What would Bob do? (that's Bob, not Bawb!). Whether "3-2-1 Penguins Save the Planet" is premil, postmil, or amil in its eschatology. We will be confronted by the textual enigma of who was the replacement disciple for Judas? Matthias or Larry the Cucumber? The Tom Wright school will have a field day with the issue of the law in the Veggie Tales Bible. Is justification really about imputation or merely lowering social barriers of discrimination between homo sapiens and talking vegetables in the church? Is it really an issue of covenantal nomism using transfer terminology or should we interpret Bob and Larry according to the traditional categories of Reformational Protestantism?

I can just see Rich singing Silly Songs with Larry as part of his worship experience!


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Pergamum (Feb 26, 2009)

Perhaps the issue here is whether we should have "Theme Bibles" at all....



However,

If we throw out the Veggie Theme, we would also need to throw out the Spirit of the Reformation theme as well, and stick to Bibles without notes, pictures or gimmicks.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Feb 26, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Great...now my daughter thinks a cucumber is her savior.... __


Thats not that different from the thousands of adults who think an effeminate bearded white man is their savior.


----------



## E Nomine (Feb 26, 2009)

I wonder if the homosexual who filed the $60 million lawsuit against Zondervan will consider dropping his case when he sees all the positive portrayals of fruits in this Bible.


----------



## asc (Feb 27, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Perhaps the issue here is whether we should have "Theme Bibles" at all....
> 
> However,
> 
> If we throw out the Veggie Theme, we would also need to throw out the Spirit of the Reformation theme as well, and stick to Bibles without notes, pictures or gimmicks.



don't you think there's a big difference between gimmicks and serious study notes?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 27, 2009)

E Nomine said:


> I wonder if the homosexual who filed the $60 million lawsuit against Zondervan will consider dropping his case when he sees all the positive portrayals of fruits in this Bible.


----------

